# What can I soak my rusty chain and parts in?



## RustyFox (Feb 15, 2017)

What is the easiest way to get rust off of an old skip tooth chain and bolts etc? Can I soak in vinegar?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 15, 2017)

This works fantastic on Chains and smaller parts.

https://www.popscreen.com/prod/MTg4...dustrial-Lubricants-Industrial-amp-Scientific


----------



## Foxclassics (Feb 16, 2017)

This stuff works too. 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 16, 2017)

Apple cider vinegar works great! Plus its not harmful to work with..


----------



## gkeep (Feb 24, 2017)

Take a look at the various threads regarding oxalic acid, aka wood bleach. Easy to use and works well. I've also soaked crusty and rusty parts in full strength Simple Green with good results.

Good luck,
Gary


----------



## pelletman (Apr 1, 2017)

10:1 water to molasses from Tractor Supply soak for a week.  Cheap and harmless.  Metal Rescue is great if you need something faster


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

pelletman said:


> 10:1 water to molasses from Tractor Supply soak for a week.  Cheap and harmless.  Metal Rescue is great if you need something faster




I've done this. It works.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 1, 2017)

I put in metal rescue and it was able to free it up but after installation. The chain was loose on chain wheel. So IMO any chain in question should be replaced


----------



## pikljoose (Apr 1, 2017)

Evap-o-rust (as previously mentioned), heated in a harbor freight ultrasonic cleaner.  

In a couple of hours, everything oxide (including bluing) will be gone, and parts will move freely.  

First, degrease as much as you can to shorten your ultrasonic time and to avoid gooping up your rust-removing bath.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 1, 2017)

Soak in Goof Off.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 1, 2017)

There were three moles, Mama , Papa and baby mole tunneling under the sod one day.  Papa mole was first and he said,"I small buckwheat". Mama mole was right behind papa mole and she said " I smell sorghum" . Little baby mole was last , right behind mama and he said "I smell moleasses."


----------



## morton (Apr 2, 2017)

After de-rusting, I've used gun blue to bring back a decent "color" and afford some protection to bare metal.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2017)

Vinegar 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

